# Rn number needed



## paige (Nov 15, 2010)

Hi,

I am printing on shirts that come from kids blanks who do not use an RN #. They use their website instead. I am relabeling so the consumers do not know where the original blanks came from. The FTC says you have to identify the source on labels but I do not want to use the website. Can I just use my tradename and leave off the RN and the original company website?


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

You can use your full legal company name instead of an RN#. If your full legal name is your webiste, then that would be OK. 

Here are the full rules: Threading Your Way Through the Labeling Requirements Under the Textile and Wool Acts | BCP Business Center


----------



## paige (Nov 15, 2010)

splathead said:


> You can use your full legal company name instead of an RN#. If your full legal name is your webiste, then that would be OK.
> 
> Here are the full rules: Threading Your Way Through the Labeling Requirements Under the Textile and Wool Acts | BCP Business Center



Hi, I do not have a website yet but do have my company incorporated. Can I just put that on the label? I wasn't sure if I had to have the blank companies information or not.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

paige said:


> Hi, I do not have a website yet but do have my company incorporated. Can I just put that on the label? I wasn't sure if I had to have the blank companies information or not.


Yes, you can use your corporate name in lieu of an RN #.


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

I do not know how Wholesaler baby blank clothes newborn clothing onesies infant dresses toddler T-Shirts receiving blankets eco totes and bags blanks - Kidsblanks. gets away with that....Their corporate name is Zoeys Boutique LLC......Clearly their label is not compliant and anyone reselling their clothing could face legal problems.....


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

royster13 said:


> I do not know how Wholesaler baby blank clothes newborn clothing onesies infant dresses toddler T-Shirts receiving blankets eco totes and bags blanks - Kidsblanks. gets away with that....Their corporate name is Zoeys Boutique LLC......Clearly their label is not compliant


Are you looking at one of their labels or their website? Is it possible the information is on the back of the tag, or on another tag somewhere on the garment?



> and anyone reselling their clothing could face legal problems.....


The burden of proof is on the garment supplier, not a retailer or reseller unless they are the ones replacing the label.


----------



## paige (Nov 15, 2010)

royster13 said:


> I do not know how Wholesaler baby blank clothes newborn clothing onesies infant dresses toddler T-Shirts receiving blankets eco totes and bags blanks - Kidsblanks. gets away with that....Their corporate name is Zoeys Boutique LLC......Clearly their label is not compliant and anyone reselling their clothing could face legal problems.....


 
Since they use their website on the blanks I think that is legal. Anyway, after reading the compliance rules since I am the wholesaler it states I can use my legal name and not kidsblanks. Hopefully I am reading it correctly.


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

No a website is not legal.....

And as far as the garment supplier being responsible, I sure do not read the rules that way....

"In addition to identifying fiber content and country of origin, textile labels must identify either the company name or Registered Identification Number (RN) of the manufacturer, importer, or *another firm marketing, distributing, or otherwise handling the product*.."

So if you are "marketing, distributing, or otherwise handling the product" the improperly labeled garment, you to are non compliant and could be held responsible......


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

royster13 said:


> "In addition to identifying fiber content and country of origin, textile labels must identify either the company name or Registered Identification Number (RN) of the manufacturer, importer, or *another firm marketing, distributing, or otherwise handling the product*.."
> 
> So if you are "marketing, distributing, or otherwise handling the product" the improperly labeled garment, you to are non compliant and could be held responsible......


You are reading too much into this. This is addressing relabeling, or in the case where garments are purchased wholesale without labels, it's addressing putting a label on.

It's not addressing the purchase of garments with an existing label that will not be replaced.

Otherwise you're saying every time I buy Gildans or Hanes to sell with their existing label, I need to investigate to make sure they are using their correct corporate name or RN#?


----------



## paige (Nov 15, 2010)

splathead said:


> You are reading too much into this. This is addressing relabeling, or in the case where garments are purchased wholesale without labels, it's addressing putting a label on.
> 
> It's not addressing the purchase of garments with an existing label that will not be replaced.
> 
> Otherwise you're saying every time I buy Gildans or Hanes to sell with their existing label, I need to investigate to make sure they are using their correct corporate name or RN#?


Thanks for all the helpful advice.


----------

